# WiFi temperature controller vs IQ 130



## camroncook79 (Feb 15, 2016)

I am currently running a Kamado Joe Big Joe (KJBJ) with an IQ 110 temperature controller and a Maverick ET 733 digital thermometer. I do a decent amount of long cooks (12-18) hours for boston butt and brisket with excellent results. I have no problems manually keeping temps on my KJBJ but sleep better with a temperature controller. I also like to play a round of golf up the road from me while it smokes and I don't want to bother my wife to keep track of temps or make adjustments. I like the new IQ 130 but it does not have WiFi. I'm on the fence whether to forego WiFi and get the 130 or go WiFi with a Stoker, Flame Boss, or CyberQ. Maybe I should just hold out and pray for the IQ 140 with wifi or hope they add support for Bluetooth to a P.C. and use Team Viewer for remote access. Any thoughts?


----------



## damascusmaker (Feb 17, 2016)

This might help http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241731/temperature-controller-questions haven't cooked with it yet, but I'm fascinated with the technology.

I'm right now running a test with the meat probe in ice water to start. If you like this kind of thing here is the beginning of the graph. I like the idea that I can be off some where loafing or busy and monitor what is going on.













Screen Shot 2016-02-17 at Feb 17, 16  5.35.06 PM.p



__ damascusmaker
__ Feb 17, 2016


----------



## camroncook79 (Feb 20, 2016)

The guys at Pitmaster assured me the next update to the qsmart app will include logging as well as additional features. They are also exploring Bluetooth to Wifi bridge technology as well as a possible P.C. app. They would not guarantee when or if they would have a remote WiFi solution but it sounds like they are looking into it. I think Pitmaster has the smartest design for temperature controllers out there right now in my opinion being a completely self contained unit but they need to step it up on the tech side to keep up with the features their competitors are offering.


----------



## remsr (Apr 18, 2016)

I have been thinking about buying a 120 or 130.for some time now. Can't say I like the prices being close to what I paid for my WSM 221/5" compared to the the 130. I have a iPhone 6 so Bluetooth isn't avalible yet for me. But I sure like the idea of a possible 750ft Bluetooth range compared to my Masterbuilt 40" with a 30' range. I also like the two meat probe. I just need to be convinced that I will be pleased. Richie said he bought a 110 that failed the first time he used it. He is going for the guru. I just need to here from you all, the people I trust befor I pull the trigger on one. So far Richis has me looking at other technology but then you on the other hand have sparked my interest in the 130 again.


----------



## Heathpiatt (Jun 12, 2021)

Is there a update on the IQ app yet?


----------



## Heathpiatt (Jun 12, 2021)

I have the IQ 120 but want to upgrade to the 130 but the app has bad reviews.


----------

